# Cell phone pics



## Miguel Cervantes

Since it was noted how good the optics are on Cell Phones now. Let's see some of your pics. 

I'll start with a few from my S7 Edge using the Snapseed App for editing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

DANG !!!!!! those are really NICE. Just love the Bridge shot


----------



## Cmp1

I was gonna say the same thing about the bridge,,,, great shots,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1

Cool shots Miggy!


----------



## Canuck5

I claim no photographic abilities, but I too am amazed at the quality of the shots, I get with my Motorola Moto Z cell phone.


----------



## pdsniper

I am amazed at some of the pictures I have seen taken with a cell phone, those are all amazing


----------



## wvdawg

Spectacular captures!


----------



## king killer delete

Nice


----------



## flatwoods

Great pics everyone.
Most cell phones now do take great pics.
The best part is it's always there when you need it.

I took these just poking around the yard.

The wind was blowing them pretty good at the time too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Canuck5 said:


> I claim no photographic abilities, but I too am amazed at the quality of the shots, I get with my Motorola Moto Z cell phone.



Man those are crystal clear shots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

flatwoods said:


> Great pics everyone.
> Most cell phones now do take great pics.
> The best part is it's always there when you need it.
> 
> I took these just poking around the yard.
> 
> The wind was blowing them pretty good at the time too.


Good Zinnia and Gladiola shots.


----------



## Cmp1

Great shots,,,, wish my tablet had a better camera,,,, still trying to learn more about my Nikon,,,,


----------



## GLS

The best feature of a cellphone camera isn't necessarily its optics.  As previously noted, it's the fact that it is with you most of the time which makes its use more spontaneous than full featured cameras with interchangeable lenses.  A picture is worth a 1000 words:


----------



## AceOfTheBase

GLS, great pic.
 My best bird dog was a loyal Britt..(rip Jed)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GLS said:


> The best feature of a cellphone camera isn't necessarily its optics.  As previously noted, it's the fact that it is with you most of the time which makes its use more spontaneous than full featured cameras with interchangeable lenses.  A picture is worth a 1000 words:


----------



## GLS

Thanks, folks.  The star of the photo is my 6 year old Abby.  The photo was taken when she was 3 on a cold, windy, January dawn dove shoot.  It was one of the most memorable shoots I've been on.  Four guns on an 18 acre sunflower/corn field and the migratory birds came in like sand gnats on a fall coastal day.  Abby had more sense than I had and did her best to get out of the wind.  That's my 1959 Model 12 16 gauge across my thighs.  Gil


----------



## flatwoods

Beautiful dove field companion, GLS.

Here are a couple more from my morning stroll.
It's nice to always have a camera handy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

flatwoods said:


> Beautiful dove field companion, GLS.
> 
> Here are a couple more from my morning stroll.
> It's nice to always have a camera handy.



I've never seen a red sunflower. That is pretty cool!!!!


----------



## marknga

Sunrise in New Smyrna Beach.
Looking forward to capturing a few more in 3 weeks.


----------



## Dub

M.Cervantes & Moonpie.....no way those were cellphone pics....no way.  Amazing.


I've got to get out the next couple days off and see if I can get some cool pics of local spots, too.

Got a supposed waterproof case on the iPhone....I'll tote it along and see what happens.




GLS said:


> The best feature of a cellphone camera isn't necessarily its optics.  As previously noted, it's the fact that it is with you most of the time which makes its use more spontaneous than full featured cameras with interchangeable lenses.  A picture is worth a 1000 words:






That is a super moment captured right there.  Tremendous respect for Brittany's.  A fine gentlemen who lived a couple houses down from us in my childhood home always had at least two.  Those dogs were always at his side.  He was an avid hunter and fisherman and would have them on every trip.  No telling how many birds they brought in.  Super well mannered and fussed over people like friendly lapdogs yet were all bidness when it was time to be.








marknga said:


> Sunrise in New Smyrna Beach.
> Looking forward to capturing a few more in 3 weeks.




Heck yes !!!!!


Looks like the beaches in ENC where my wife and I grew up.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I had already posted this one in an earlier thread ... but since it is a cell phone photo ... I thought I'd repost .... the entire plant with the red bloom is less than a fifty cent piece in size  ....   Droid Turbo phone ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BriarPatch99 said:


> I had already posted this one in an earlier thread ... but since it is a cell phone photo ... I thought I'd repost .... the entire plant with the red bloom is less than a fifty cent piece in size  ....   Droid Turbo phone ...



Great subject matter and composition.


----------



## Cmp1

BriarPatch99 said:


> I had already posted this one in an earlier thread ... but since it is a cell phone photo ... I thought I'd repost .... the entire plant with the red bloom is less than a fifty cent piece in size  ....   Droid Turbo phone ...



Really nice contrast,,,, great shot,,,, beautiful,,,,,


----------



## GLS

Remarkable close-ups and landscape scenes with these pocket balls and chains.  
Here's a Monarch Butterfly Caterpillar stripping a milkweed (Asclepias of some sort) that I recently bought from a nursery.  Milkweeds are the host plants of Monarchs both in the larval and adult stage.  The caterpillar eats the leaves and adult feeds on the nectar of the flower. ("Butterfly weed" is Asclepias tuberosa which is a common wildflower)  Two caterpillars stripped the plant clean of leaves in two days.  It will grow back.  I also have passionflower vine which is the host to the Gulf Fritillary which is seen in August around here.  It is the harbinger of the red fish spawning runs where the big'ums come into the beaches and bars off the coast of Georgia.  The GF is smaller than a Monarch but superficially resembles the Monarch. The orange with spikey black legs caterpillar strips my vines of leaves as well.  I used to fight them, but now let Mother Nature take her course. Shot with the last made in the USA Motorola Moto-X 3 1/2 year old Droid.  It's the same phone I used in the photo of Abby on the dove hunt.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I can't wait till there is a cell phone with full function camera with adjustments for lens length and depth of field...
A little under exposure brought me this...


----------



## 1eyefishing

...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

1eyefishing said:


> I can't wait till there is a cell phone with full function camera with adjustments for lens length and depth of field...
> A little under exposure brought me this...



Man, love this shot of the storms over the ocean at sunset. 

Got me a pic of some cool clouds when the cold front pushed in the other evening.


----------



## Silver Britches

Very nice images, everyone. Here's a pic of my daughter laying on my fish-cleaning table.


----------



## Core Lokt

What site do y'all use to host pictures?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Core Lokt said:


> What site do y'all use to host pictures?



I just download them to my computer and use Microsoft Paint to resize them and save them to upload on here. 

Sometimes I put them on my facebook account which automatically resizes them, though some quality is lost, but getting them over here is easy that way by simply copying the "image address" and inserting it here.


----------



## j_seph

S6edge
sunset on lanier


----------



## Northwestretriever

Here's a couple from a Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Cmp1

Nice sunset shots,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's a medley of a sunrise / moon rise and a few other captures from Okaloosa Island the last couple of days. Been playing with the Pro setting on my s7 edge.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Impressive photo of the sunrise!

Were you up early? Or out late????


----------



## Cmp1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a medley of a sunrise / moon rise and a few other captures from Okaloosa Island the last couple of days. Been playing with the Pro setting on my s7 edge.



Nice shots,,,, I really like the waves,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

1eyefishing said:


> Impressive photo of the sunrise!
> 
> Were you up early? Or out late????



Yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

A few more from the trip. 

Storm that rolled in yesterday afternoon. Nice shelf cloud structure. 





Sunset from Okaloosa Pier





Storm at sea this morning.


----------



## Canuck5

Words can't describe those shots!


----------



## Cmp1

Wow,,,, nice shots,,,, really like the shelf cloud shot,,,, the contrast between the beach and the cloud formation,,,,


----------



## JonathanG2013

[URL=http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/dawgnation12/media/20170529_160809_zpstqfawevn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/dawgnation12/media/20170528_211652_zps0m74eunr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/dawgnation12/media/20161012_135429_zpsbzihwwfx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


Taken with Samsung Galaxy S7 edge.

1st pic   Rock City Waterfall

2nd pic  Chattanooga Lookouts Stadium

3rd pic   Son at Olde Rope Mill Park Bridge in Woodstock, GA


----------



## JonathanG2013

Here is another of a rose just after it rained.

[URL=http://s1309.photobucket.com/user/dawgnation12/media/20170505_115730_zps2prpbuea.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Love that bridge shot Jonathon


----------



## JonathanG2013

Thank You

I like yours also. Black and White pics seem to look better sometimes.


----------



## GLS

In this thread in an earlier photo, I posted a photo of a Monarch Butterfly in its "caterpillar" stage, stripping the leaves off of a milkweed in my garden.  The plant was stripped bare in a matter of days by two larvae.  Since then, the leaves have returned and it is blossoming attracting adult Monarchs.  From  this morning, another cell phone photo:


----------



## Fourfingers

Couple from the beach


----------



## Cmp1

Fourfingers said:


> View attachment 910431
> 
> View attachment 910432
> Couple from the beach



Nice shots,,,, really like the bridge shot,,,,


----------

